# 1kW LPG-powered fuel cell by end 2007?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, depending on price, I've got to have one! This is SERIOUSLY interesting. They plan to go to 5kW in a 50kg unit after that.

The company is only 2 miles away. Wonder if they could do with a beta tester? 

http://www.voller.com/downloads/Technical Update 28.11.06.pdf

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*fuel cells*

Greetings,

This is surely the way to go Dave if the price reduces dramatically, I was reading about them in a motorhome magazine but the price at the moment is a bit high, maybe in a couple of years time when we have saved enough and teh price comes down.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peter,

Don't confuse this fuel cell with the SFC one that's been around a couple of years. That delivers about 50 Watts from methanol. Boring ......

1000 Watts from LPG is altogether different! 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Make that 2 beta testers, either I'll pick mine up from your place or I'll be happy to drop yours off on my way back from the factory. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

1kW hmm did you see the fuel cell running the motorbike on breakfast TV last week? (I know its been around for a few years) Thats powered by a CORE 1kW fuel cell coupled with a battery giving 6kW on peak demand thats 8hp. Can only be a matter of time until they are giving away 1kW fuel cells and then perhaps a hybrid powered RV is on the cards - plenty of room for the batteries - then GT's bank of batteries will become the norm!

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Yes, but that bike was powered by hydrogen. The sub-systems integrated into the Voller fuel cell package that enable conversion from LPG are the really exciting thing. 

I wonder what its total power output is, that is, heat released as well as (I presume) 1kW mains power delivered? It is intended to provide space and hot water heating too. Or maybe we'll have to wait until the 5kW version for that. But that's a bonus - it's the silent mains power generation direct from LPG that's increasingly needed in the motorhome market.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We must hope then Dave that the two rival technologies don't compete to the detriment of the LPG one. I'm just a bit disappointed that the Stirling engine solution burning diesel seems to fallen out of favour that gave heat and electricity about 600W and 2kW respectively on the one I tested. Unfortunately it wasn't fit and forget after about 6-8 months there was a considerable build up of sulphuric acid from the red diesel. The one advantage is only having to have one fuel on board - still perhaps LPG or Hydrogen engine technology will give us the same thing in our motoring lifetimes.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Power*

Dave

Contact them and offer to test it.

You would be amazed at what you can get for nowt - I had air conditioning installed in one room of my house on a trial and feedback basis. Three questionnaires through the post, a couple of phone calls and that was it.

I have read stories of peopke who get their hands on cars etc.

Coach builders often do it - let you borrow the motor for a few weeks - can be very lucrative for the operator!

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*power*

Greetings,

I used to work on Fiat Totem generators, they were a bright red box with a Fiat 127 engine inside, this unit run on methane, natural gas or LPG, it delivered 240 volt electricity and hot water through a complex heat exchanger to many out of the way sites in the UK and some large stores, bit large to go in a motorhome but a smaller version would be OK, be nice to hear the whine of an electric motor driving the van.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"be nice to hear the whine of an electric motor driving the van."

Indeed. But it's the sound of pistons when unwanted that I'd like to eliminate!  

I can generate 1kW of electricity from LPG already, but it is far too noisy, even with the quietest generator in the world.

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this is a very interesting project. And I know that Truma is also working on an LPG-powered fuel cell as well. They have also announced a limited series for end 2007. 

Is this a coincidence, or are these not so much different projects after all?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I want one too . . how much do they cost ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The datasheet aimed at the RV market is here:
> Voller RV Fuel Cell <

It claims a DC output, though elsewhere in the datasheet is says the AC output can be shut down.

If you want to know the market entry price, before volume production brings it down, you can't afford it! :-(

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> The datasheet aimed at the RV market is here:
> > Voller RV Fuel Cell <
> 
> It claims a DC output, though elsewhere in the datasheet is says the AC output can be shut down.
> ...


I think it offers AC and DC from my reading of the spec. Voller, didn't they make electronic kits that Maplin sold.?

Regards Frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > The datasheet aimed at the RV market is here:
> ...


Fairly certain that was Veller. According to the spec it outputs a kilowatt of heat for only 800 Watts of electricity. In summer I'd rather not have the extra kilowatt of heat around the van. That's why I don't run the airconditioning of the genny. In summer I could fit 800W of panels on my roof for a lot less money. In winter I'd still need extra heating. A fuel cell outputting say 100W would suit me so long as it was down to a few hundred quid. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

emgee said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


Veller - yes you are right! But 1kw of heat would power a cracking absorption fridge freezer

Regards Frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> emgee said:
> 
> 
> > sallytrafic said:
> ...


Agreed but first I'm not planning on going into the catering business and second I bet you can't tell me where to source one


----------

